# Travel Photography



## MisterMiagi (Jul 30, 2014)

So I started a travel photography website about a year ago. Having to shoot for a website and create content I feel has really pushed my photography forward. Still have a lot to learn but everyday is an improvement from the previous. 

Check it out and let me know what you think! 

Travel Bloggers - Travel Junkies - Travel Blog


----------



## Designer (Jul 30, 2014)

Photo essays look good to me.


----------



## MisterMiagi (Aug 2, 2014)

Designer said:


> Photo essays look good to me.



Thanks! Anything that stood out that you didn't like at all?


----------

